# Abschließbarer Blindstecker für Ethernet



## thomass5 (8 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche soetwas wie einen Blindstecker fuer Ethernetswitches und Netzwerkdosen, welcher abschließbar sein sollte. Was ich bisher gefunden habe, ist ein Switch von Phoenix contact, welcher sicherbare Buchsen hat.
Gibt es soetwas überhaupt? Bastellösungen, wie Stecker mit entfernter Entriegelung sind mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen aber was professionelles wäre besser.
Thomas


----------



## s.leuschke (14 September 2008)

Wozu braucht man ne abschliesbare Netzwerkdose ?

Kannst Du mal etwas genauer werden ?


----------



## zotos (14 September 2008)

Ich hab Dir da mal was ergooglet:

http://universe.rdm.com/ProductOver...00-0300&path=00-WEB/Kupfer/CU-100/CU-100-0300


----------



## zotos (14 September 2008)

Und dann hier noch:
http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/reichle-de-massari-ag/boxid-52343.html


----------



## thomass5 (14 September 2008)

Danke zotos,
das ist das was ich suche.
Der Zweck ist halt, das sich nicht einfach jemand mit nem Laptop irgendwo anstöpseln kann, oder den Stecker einfach ziehen.
Thomas


----------



## s.leuschke (14 September 2008)

Mit dem Stecker ziehen sehe ich ein.

Aber ich hatte eigentlich noch nie ein Netzwerk, wo ich mich mit meinem Laptop einfach einklinken konnte.

Aber als solches find ich es gut, hab ich wieder was gelernt.


----------



## thomass5 (14 September 2008)

z.B. Firma, Netzwerk zwichen SPS/Robotern/Visurechnern. ... kommt wer, spielt neues SPS-Prog oder Roboterprog ein / ändert Prozeßwerte ohne Dokumentation des Vorganges am Visurechner und niemand wars ... . 
Es gibt zwar immer einen Weg aber man kann ja nen Stolperstein hinlegen  .
Thomas


----------



## s.leuschke (14 September 2008)

Ja das stimmt


----------

